# Touren Raum Paderborn?



## Deleted306515 (17. Juli 2014)

Hi,
kann mir jemand schöne Touren im Raum Paderborn empfehlen? Wie sieht es aus mit Augustdorf/Moosheide/Senne? Oder die Egge?
Gruss


----------



## NeoRC (18. Juli 2014)

ja, ich kann Dir Touren rund um Paderborn/Egge/Teuto vorschlagen.
Gib mir bitte noch ein paar Eckdaten:
-Länge / Zeit
-Streckenprofil
-Leistungsanspruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted306515 (18. Juli 2014)

15-25km, möglichst ausschliesslich im Wald.


----------



## NeoRC (18. Juli 2014)

Sternenbande schrieb:


> 15-25km, möglichst ausschliesslich im Wald.



dann bleibt Dir nur der Haxtergrund übrig. Da gibt es sehr viele Wege und Optionen.
Einfach mal links und rechts auf den Waldwegen, man/Frau findet da immer was.


----------



## poki (23. Juli 2014)

NeoRC schrieb:


> dann bleibt Dir nur der Haxtergrund übrig. Da gibt es sehr viele Wege und Optionen.
> Einfach mal links und rechts auf den Waldwegen, man/Frau findet da immer was.


Na, um im Haxtergrund 15-25km vollzumachen, fährst Du die Wege aber nicht nur einmal... ;-) Ist aber ne nette Spielwiese.
Es gab vom Liethstaudamm aus parallel zur Panzerstraße auf dem britischen Truppenübungsplatz eine gebaute Flow-Trail-Strecke, die aber recht kaputt ist.
Man kann auf diesem schmalen Stückchen Wald (hat das nen Namen?) zwischen Dahler Weg und dem Truppenübungsplatz gut steilere Wege hoch und runter trainieren - hab ich so im Kopf.


----------



## poki (23. Juli 2014)

Sternenbande schrieb:


> 15-25km, möglichst ausschliesslich im Wald.


Schöner wirds erst, wenn Du mehr km machst oder mit dem Auto/Bus/Zug in Richtung Eggegebirge fährst. Von Altenbeken aus kann man gut starten oder vom Parkplatz zur den Externsteinen an der B1. Da ist es wirklich sehr, sehr geil zu fahren! Oben auf dem Kamm haben die mal irgendwann hölzerne Relaxliegen aufgebaut -sehr cool!


----------



## Deleted306515 (23. Juli 2014)

Also mir sagen jetzt beide Strecken irgendwie nichts. Panzerringstrasse kenne ich.

Und zwischen Truppenübungsplatz und Dahler Weg liegt ein riesen Gebiet (namentlich Stadt Paderborn) mit zahlreichen Wäldern...


----------



## poki (24. Juli 2014)

Sternenbande schrieb:


> Also mir sagen jetzt beide Strecken irgendwie nichts. Panzerringstrasse kenne ich.
> 
> Und zwischen Truppenübungsplatz und Dahler Weg liegt ein riesen Gebiet (namentlich Stadt Paderborn) mit zahlreichen Wäldern...


Weiß jetzt nicht, ob Du mich veralbern willst...
Ich hatte "Liethstaudamm" geschrieben, von dort Richtung Paderborn-Dahl gibt es nen Wald. Hab grad gegoogelt, der Wald heißt "Krumme Grund". Ich meine wohl kaum die Innenstadt von Paderborn, wenn ich Dir nen Trail empfehle ...
Und, es gibt nicht nur einen Truppenübungsplatz.


----------



## schuppinson (8. April 2016)

Hab ne schöne Strecke die geht oben am Flughafen vorbei und dann durch den Haxtergrund, Richtung Dahl und an dem besagten Truppenübuingsplatz zum Liehtstaubecken zurück. Sind so ca. 23km Wald mit Trail.


----------



## NWausPB (19. April 2016)

Hi Guido,

im Haxtergrund kann man sich sicher was zusammenstellen. Nur Wald wird schwieriger, aber viel Wald geht schon. Ich orientiere mich oft an Wanderwegen. Der Pilgerweg könnte man mal checken. Ich fahr auch gern mal den Paderborner Höhenweg. Dazu steige ich in Neuenbeken ein.
Hast du mal deine Fühler Richtung Gruppen ausgestreckt. Ich denke beim Rad-Treff Borchen ( http://www.rad-treff-borchen.de/ ) findet man Anschluß und die ein oder andere Strecke. Die veranstalten im Oktober auch einen CTF. Eine Monat Später sind dann die Neuhäuser mit ihrem CTF dran. (http://www.rmc-schloss-neuhaus.de/ctf/)

Tja, so trifft man sich wieder, auch wenn es den Bentfelder Stammtisch nicht mehr gibt. 

Gruß
Norbert


----------

